# Watermelon Scent



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Looking for a good watermelon scent. What is a good one you use?


----------



## creamtea (Aug 30, 2012)

You could try a sample of Oregon trails watermelon patch.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I've used Peaks. It was nice. If I remember correctly, it didn't give me any problems.


----------

